# Can I run FreeBSD on my system?



## motorcycloid (Sep 15, 2015)

I've been using Linux for more than 3 years and I'm willing to to try out FreeBSD, as I read it doesn't run on any system like Linux would.

Here are my system's specs pls please check them out.


*Machine #1*:
System: LENOVO product: 20150 version: Lenovo G580 Chassis

*CPU*:
Dual core Intel Core i3-2348M CPU (-HT-MCP-) cache: 3072 KB flags: (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 vmx)

*Graphics*:
Card-1: Intel 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics
Card-2: NVIDIA GF108M [GeForce GT 635M]

*Audio*:
Card: Intel 7 Series/C210 Series Family High Definition Audio Controller

*Network*:
Card-1: Qualcomm Atheros AR8162 Fast Ethernet driver
Card-2: Broadcom BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter

*Drives*:
HDD Total Size: 120.0GB
id: /dev/sda model: Samsung_SSD_840 size: 120.0GB


----------



## protocelt (Sep 15, 2015)

Maybe. The wireless card likely won't work and you might have a problem with graphics given it looks like from what you posted above, the laptop uses Hybrid(Nvidia Optimus) graphics, but everything else should work under FreeBSD. Back up your data, give FreeBSD a spin, and post any questions/problems you have in a new thread(s).


----------



## Oko (Sep 15, 2015)

motorcycloid said:


> I've been using Linux for more than 3 years and I'm willing to to try out FreeBSD, as I read it doesn't run on any system like Linux would.


That is true. Linux runs on more architectures than FreeBSD. However your computer is a standard amd64 architecture so it will of course run. On another hand NetBSD runs on more architectures than Linux so no big deal if you want to run BSD.

More seriously  what you meant to ask is if your laptop is fully supported by FreeBSD i.e. if suspend/resume will work as expected, wireless, graphics with 3d acceleration and similar.

It is very unlikely that FreeBSD will work "better" than Ubuntu or RHEL on your laptop. Actually I am almost certain that your wireless card is closed hardware and will not work. NVIDIA GF108M maybe with binary blob driver. Suspend/resume most likely not and so on.

On another hand if you are willing to sacrifice few minor things you will get the most advanced file system with full Journalling, a decent firewall, being free of systemd. Hell you might even want to run the browser in the Jail. Depends what are your priorities. If you don't know what I am talking about than most likely you don't need FreeBSD to begin with.


----------



## motorcycloid (Sep 15, 2015)

I appreciate your responses

what about my second laptop it's much older and doesn't have a dedicated graphics card?


*Machine #2*:
HP Compaq 6720s version: F.09 Chassis: type: 10

*CPU*:
Dual core Intel Core2 Duo CPU T5470 (-MCP-) cache: 2048 KB flags: (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3) bmips: 6383.94
Clock Speeds: 1: 1200.00 MHz 2: 800.00 MHz

*Graphics*: 
Intel Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller

*Audio*:  
Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller driver

*Network*:  
Card-1: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
Card-2: Intel 82562GT 10/100 Network Connection


----------



## Oko (Sep 15, 2015)

Suspend/resume would probably not work. The rest should be OK.


----------



## User7 (Sep 18, 2015)

Install FreeBSD on pendrive.


----------



## UnixRocks (Oct 1, 2015)

motorcycloid said:


> I've been using Linux for more than 3 years and I'm willing to to try out FreeBSD, as I read it doesn't run on any system like Linux would.
> 
> Here are my system's specs pls please check them out.
> ...
> ...



Looks like someone got that wireless chip working with FreeBSD - http://blog.cochard.me/2012/10/using-bcm4313-wireless-chip-under.html


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 1, 2015)

Currently, I'm using FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE on a Toshiba Portégé Z830-10F. It works like a charm


----------



## tingo (Oct 2, 2015)

UnixRocks said:


> Looks like someone got that wireless chip working with FreeBSD - http://blog.cochard.me/2012/10/using-bcm4313-wireless-chip-under.html


By using ndis(4) yes. The problem with ndis(4) (based on reports in FreeBSD forum and mailing lists) is that it is a hit or miss affair; some people will get it to work and some won't. Also, it tends to break on system upgrades.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Oct 20, 2015)

I did EXACTLY the same, without that link, so it was nice to read somebody did exactly the same.
And it DIDN't worked.
Driver generated either destroys USB system (when loaded at boot) or cannot reserve/leak resources and device not starts.
See my recent thread about buying laptop - the only problem I had was that crap Broadcom:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/laptop-recomendation-for-freebsd.53624/


----------

